# BLUETOOTH: Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Host is down

## ILoveUNIX

Hi guy's,

i instaled bluetooth but not work  :Sad: ... Please help...

```

[b]cat /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf[/b]

options {

        autoinit yes;

        # Security Manager mode

        #   none - Security manager disabled

        #   auto - Use local PIN for incoming connections

        #   user - Always ask user for a PIN

        #

        security user;

        # Pairing mode

        #   none  - Pairing disabled

        #   multi - Allow pairing with already paired devices

        #   once  - Pair once and deny successive attempts

        pairing multi;

        # Default PIN code for incoming connections

        passkey "90210";

}

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

        # Local device name

        #   %d - device id

        #   %h - host name

        name "Gentoo";

        # Local device class

        class 0x000100;

        # Default packet type

        #pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

        # Inquiry and Page scan

        iscan enable; pscan enable;

        # Default link mode

        #   none   - no specific policy

        #   accept - always accept incoming connections

        #   master - become master on incoming connections,

        #            deny role switch on outgoing connections

        lm accept;

        # Default link policy

        #   none    - no specific policy

        #   rswitch - allow role switch

        #   hold    - allow hold mode

        #   sniff   - allow sniff mode

        #   park    - allow park mode

        lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

}

cat /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf

rfcomm0 {

#       # Automatically bind the device at startup

        bind yes;

#

#       # Bluetooth address of the device

        device 11:22:33:44:55:66;

#

#       # RFCOMM channel for the connection

        channel 1;

#

#       # Description of the connection

        comment "server";

}

[b]/etc/init.d/bluetooth restart[/b]

bluetooth         | * Starting Bluetooth ...

bluetooth         | *     Starting hcid ...              [ ok ]

bluetooth         | *     Starting rfcomm ...         [ ok ]

(Where is sdpd ???)

...

[b]rfcomm connect 0[/b]

Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Host is down

```

----------

## honp

device 11:22:33:44:55:66; is correct?

----------

## ILoveUNIX

 *honp wrote:*   

> device 11:22:33:44:55:66; is correct?

 

No. I changed "device 11:22:33:44:55:66;" to remote address "device 00:60:57:C2:8A:05;". Newly don't work.

```

1)

sdpd not started

2)

rfcomm connect 0                    

Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Connection reset by peer

```

----------

## honp

And have you paired devices?

----------

